# First go at it



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey guys, started on my first try a while ago, I thought I'd post some pictures to show what I have so far. I apologize for the quality of the pictures, had to take them with a webcam, but I just got a new camera, so they should be a lot better from here on out. Any tips or suggestions you might have are more than welcome. Just waiting for my plants at this point, and can't wait to go forward from there.

One more thing, I bought a Sunleaves Hygro-Thermometer, but unless I'm missing something, it seems like the probe only is able to pick up temperature. Is this true? Or can I somehow use this to keep track of the humidity in the tank too?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi.

Please post sharper photos if you can, it looks interesting and i want to se how it turns out


----------



## GeeEssFore (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks nice, cant wait to see it farther along.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

My apoloqize, i see now that you have got a new camera hehe. I look forward to the pictures!


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Alright guys here a second installment...not a whole lot different here just have everything in place and waiting for the plants. Couple pictures of the water feature...tube stops about halfway and kind of drips out over the piece of driftwood and forms a small pool in the depression at the bottom. Definitely not a lot of water flow involved with this, so I'm hoping that this won't result in oversaturation of the soil. A lot of pictures of the MistKing system which I just setup and am absolutely obsessed with. Worth every penny and I don't even have plants in yet. So anyway, just treadin water til I get my plants this week and upward from there!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hahaha, I have the exact same aquarium, it took me so long to get a top cut for it! 

Yours looks great. I really like the background, and the big slope on the side.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Anoleo2 said:


> Hahaha, I have the exact same aquarium, it took me so long to get a top cut for it!
> 
> Yours looks great. I really like the background, and the big slope on the side.



I went to a local hardware store to get the top cut for this, and they were definitely not excited about it. Did not turn out perfectly, the measurements are off on a lot of levels, but it seems to work haha.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Alright well I have some updates...got my plants from Josh's Frogs this week and just put em in. Didn't want to go overboard, so I think I'll add more as I go, here are some pictures:





































Neoregalia "Aztec" above, peacock moss below:









Neoregalia hybrid and peperomia trinervula:

















Neoregalia "Aztec"



















Next goal is to get the hang of fly culturing, and then deciding what frogs to get which is going to be the toughest decision. As always, criticism/suggestions welcome.


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

I must say the background and water feature is really nice for a first try! I really like how you kept it simple and didn't over do it, Less is ALWAYS more in design and other areas. Keep us posted on the growth.
I am partial but terribilis groups are always my favorite! But Leucomelas in a group are more forgiving for first time frogs.
I personally would do a simple planting of lemon ferns and ricca ground cover for this planting. Its kinda forest floor and the simplicity and size would make a nice statement. Add a few coco huts/ leaf litter and it would be a nice set up.
Lemon ferns are cheap at Home depot, 3 pots and instant gratification, pull them apart if/when you get them for better growth.
Best of luck on a great hobby!


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Bruce! If there was one thing I learned while stalking this board, its to keep it simple when you're starting. As for the riccia/lemon fern would you suggest them as a replacement for the peacock moss? Ground cover was a bit of a stumbling point in my planning. Thanks!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Great looking tank! I would second the suggestion of a fern. You can try a lemon button, they are nice, but I like ET ferns. They just look very tropical to me - http://www.tropiflora.com/creport/cr15-3/3042.jpg I've used one in my galact tank and it makes a great focal point. Plus, the foliage is very upright and it creates a bit of a canopy that the frogs like to hang out under.

Another plant I would try in there is Peperomia prostrata. It has a really cool vining/weeping style of growth. I planted it at the top of my background and it has spilled down over everything like a waterfall - looks very cool, IMO. Here's a reference shot: http://www.gady-gady.pl/foto/dowiwarium/maxi/Peperomia prostrata.jpg

You could also put in some nut pods from BJ or another sponsor. They add to the whole rainforest feel. 

Frog suggestions : 1. Leucomelas. 2. Galactonotus. 3. Terribilis/BiColour.

Love the tank - keep posting shots as it grows in!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks good, really like the background!!


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Mike and Julio! I appreciate all your suggestions Mike, I really like the button fern I'm gonna try to pick one of those up soon and put it in. I also think I might look into getting some Riccia moss for ground cover. I really like the peperomia too, I was considering having another vine-type plant draping down over the background, and that looks like it could be a winner. 

I think Galactonotus/terribilis/auratus/leucomelas is the order of my frog wish-list right now, but this has been anything but consistent haha. Thanks for all the feedback I'll keep posting updates.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Couple more updates...just some new growth from some of the plants, seem to be takin hold pretty well. Added some Riccia and a lemon fern... I've definitely been crossing my fingers that the Riccia does well and takes hold. Aside from that, I've just been trying to make the frog decision...I think I may have narrowed it down to either Galacts or Terribilis, but I'm definitely torn. If you have some selling points for either, I'd love to hear them haha.



















some new growth from the trinervula...(small, but exciting for me haha)









Frogs-eye view






















































Just today...

















Tips/suggestions/criticisms welcome.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Your tanks looks beautiful. Is there a way to cover your false bottom in the front? My eye keeps drifting to the bottom and seeing the pvc pipes. Just a suggestion for you and anyone that may may a way to cover it. Appreciate the nice pictures of your viv. Colleen


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Colleen! Yea, I plan on covering that up soon, I've been keeping it open to make sure everything is functioning like I had hoped, but you're right it does take away from the view a bit. Thanks for the reminder, it'll motivate me to get it done.

Would still love some input on the frog decision. Thanks!


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Also had an interesting possible new resident...I keep the humidity pretty consistently above 75% and the temp in the mid 70s during the day...however, I've noticed the growing presence of spiderwebs on one of the broms. Has anyone ever had a spider take up residence in their viv? Seems kind of odd, and definitely not something I had expected haha. I'd imagine most vivs with frogs in them would certainly not experience this for very long, but certainly caught my attention.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I get spider webby looking mold in my tanks when they are first set up. It's nothing to worry about and springtails will knock it down in no time.

I would grab a fast growing plant like pothos or philodendron to fill the space before you add frogs. Many frogs like to have a canopy of plants over their heads to feel most comfortable. 

I would get galacts for that tank. They would be all over the place and happy to splash in the stream. My orange galacts love the pond in their tank. I've got 4, but I think you could get 6 in your tank. They are great group frogs and really neat personalities. Mine are like little ninjas.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the tips Mike! It is going to be a while yet before I get frogs in there, over the next month or so I'm gonna try let it grow in a little bit and add a couple more plants and a couple more broms for the wall. I think I might try to go the philodendron way, as well as getting one of those ET ferns you mentioned in an earlier post. For some reason, when you posted it the first time I must have had lemon fern stuck in my head because I went flying with that idea and somehow mentally linked it to the ET picture in your post haha. One question, though, do I need to worry about shading out the Riccia? I can already see it dying out in some of the higher-and-drier parts of the tank, wouldn't want to hurt its chances of establishing in the other parts yet too. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Waitin on another shipment of plants which I'll pictures of hopefully later this week...but I thought I'd share some interesting photos I've taken while wasting hours staring at the "empty" vivarium.

These have been fun to watch. Who needs frogs? Its been interesting to watch the cat and mouse game between the nemerteans and the springtails...

















Also...I was wondering if someone could help identify these...they've been popping up all over the tank actually, mostly on the surface but some under the substrate as well against the glass

























Thanks! I'll post some more updates after I get the new plants in later this week.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Got a few more plants, thought I'd share the update. 

First off is the Black Mystic: Josh actually sent me what looks like three pups together (thanks!), so I might have to separate them/ move em around after a while. 










Next, the Alocasia Infernalis; really like this plant, I'm excited for it grow up a little:










Easily my favorite, Indra's Net; picture doesn't do it justice of course:










Couple full tank shots:

















Got Cryptanthus marginatus up there on the balcony as I like to call it. So now the plan is to let it grow in for a while and get ready for some frogs. Criticisms and suggestions more than welcome. Thanks!


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yellow Galacts it is. I'll post pics in a couple weeks when they arrive. No doubt the toughest part of this hobby is making the call on which species to get.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice job I really like the background. You have a lot of nice looking plants....


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks!

Well here we go...they got here this morning and are currently exploring their quarantine tank...I think I'll hold off on feeding them today and give them until tomorrow morning to de-stress a little bit.


































Enjoy...I'll keep posting updates as things move along.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice looking tank! I'll be the riccia will love the mini waterfall you have going on in there. 

Those are some superb looking galacs as well! I really like the yellow/black patterning where they meet on the sides. 

Is that by chance a 33gal flat back hex tank? If so, I just picked one up complete with wood stand, canopy and a ton of fish accessories for $25 at a local garage sale. Great looking tank IMO.

-Matt


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Cant wait to see that riccia start growing...


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks guys...It sure is Matt, I found this one laying around in our garage and it has worked out pretty well. Not quite as pretty as a bowfront, but I like its looks as a display tank. 
Me too Rick! I think I check it about 2-3 times a day hoping it'll take off. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Anyway, the frogs are doing well, still figuring out the whole feeding thing, but they seem happy and active. I'll post some pictures a little later once I get some good shots.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey guys! Just thought I'd update and had a question for the experts. The frogs are doing great, everybody's eating and seem happy and active. Was checking out the viv last night and spotted a new resident... this guy was pretty big -- probly close to or a little over half an inch long -- but I was hopin someone could give me and ID and tell me if this was a problem or not. I've seen lots of little critters around, but nothing quite this size. 

Picture isn't too great, but I tried to get a couple quick ones, but he retreated pretty quickly after the first flash:








Heres a closeup of that first one:









Thanks everyone and I'll post pics of the frogs and vivarium as its growing in soon...Not sure what I'm going to do with my time once the frogs move in and everything is settled...I guess I'll just have to start another!


----------

